# 1 g of test a week



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

Im running 1 g of test after cruising for a while..As i use more and more gear i realize I like test only the best..I want to hear from guys who ran a g or more..Lets here your experience.So far im horny as ever and my pp is rock hard


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

That was a short cruise. Lol


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2014)

Test is King, favorite mix is Test Mast and Var or just Test and Mast.

I feel best on test I can eat, sleep train and feel great I start running a Deca, NPP or Tren I feel like total shit that effect my appetite and training.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That was a short cruise. Lol



lol little over a month..I used to be very conservative but i just feel like i wanna juice my brains out now..after the summer i plan on a year long break from drugs


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Test is King, favorite mix is Test Mast and Var or just Test and Mast.
> 
> I feel best on test I can eat, sleep train and feel great I start running a Deca, NPP or Tren I feel like total shit that effect my appetite and training.



yet to try mast but yup tren makes u feel like shit alright..deca not to bad nothing like tren ..Im feeling this test only i like it alot


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> lol little over a month..I used to be very conservative but i just feel like i wanna juice my brains out now..after the summer i plan on a year long break from drugs


**** it man. Get jacked!!! It's hard as fukk staying away from this shit.


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> yet to try mast but yup tren makes u feel like shit alright..deca not to bad nothing like tren ..Im feeling this test only i like it alot



I ran 1.5g test with 400mg Mast P not to long ago and it was GREAT, I love high test the best and cruise on a g lol.


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2014)

A year off huh.  lol ok.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> A year off huh.  lol ok.



dont believe me lol i swear thats the plan


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont believe me lol i swear thats the plan



Alright bro you know I'll be here to witness it. Btw in regards to the gram of test a week. Go for it! It's a good move for you.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 9, 2014)

I'm running a 1.5 grams right now albeit it "that" gear. Minus ester weight and the factor for being under dosed, Id say its about a gram but more now with TNE preworkout. I think this is perfect. Ive had too much.

In the beginning when I was thot I was using tren A and deca, I was pinning 3mls ED. No I didn't need to pin ED but I liked it  Now considering it was really all under dosed test, that's 21mls every week in essence. The test is 250mg/ml but who knows about the others being fake. So at worst if the total volume being 50mg/ml, it would be a gram a week. At best 200mg/ml would be over 4 grams a week. 

Lets just say I found out what roid rage is alllll about. I was edgier than ever and the smallest shit set me off. Now I was dealing with a bit of stress as well but to be expected. I just couldn't take it but had no idea that this was all test. Just to clarify. All the while as the compounds fell off, I began to find that better level I could handle. I think a gram is perfect if you know how much you're actually getting.

And no I coudnt stay out of your thread Bundy lol


----------



## Joliver (May 9, 2014)

I have experience with a gram.  One of my most successful blasts was a gram of test with 50mgs of dbol every other month for about 5 months.  I set quite a few PRs.  My weight skyrocketed.  

I have been selling the gram of test self improvement program since I got here.  I hope it catches on!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm running a 1.5 grams right now albeit it "that" gear. Minus ester weight and the factor for being under dosed, Id say its about a gram but more now with TNE preworkout. I think this is perfect. Ive had too much.
> 
> In the beginning when I was thot I was using tren A and deca, I was pinning 3mls ED. No I didn't need to pin ED but I liked it  Now considering it was really all under dosed test, that's 21mls every week in essence. The test is 250mg/ml but who knows about the others being fake. So at worst if the total volume being 50mg/ml, it would be a gram a week. At best 200mg/ml would be over 4 grams a week.
> 
> ...



when did i ever say to stay out..never bro everyone with experience is welcome


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

What's the highest youve ran test bb?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> What's the highest youve ran test bb?



around 800 mg if i remember correct..But it was with other compounds ..Im really liking how i feel on test only


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> when did i ever say to stay out..never bro everyone with experience is welcome



Lol you didnt say that, I did in the advice thread all riled the fukk up 

It was an experience for sure. High test is a mutherfukker


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Lol you didnt say that, I did in the advice thread all riled the fukk up
> 
> It was an experience for sure. High test is a mutherfukker



never take it the wrong way ..after its all said and done were all still bros


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

Yea highest I've ran is 800 too. But with deca. That was my best cycle. Sides were shitty though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea highest I've ran is 800 too. But with deca. That was my best cycle. Sides were shitty though.



ya me too with deca...bro after tren the sides i got from others seems weak to me lol..tren is a motherfukker...the damn tren talks to me..it wants me to inject it...but i wont


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

Haha Yea the acne i got from deca and test was the worst. It got bad. That's when I realizedIit's not even worth it if i can't take my shirt off without looking like a scumbag with zitts all over my shoulders and back and chest.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> never take it the wrong way ..after its all said and done were all still bros



That is true there. Its all a good debate no matter what views we have bro.


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2014)

You need to go do what we discussed in the shout the the other day.. This needs to be done.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You need to go do what we discussed in the shout the the other day.. This needs to be done.



ya ill go see how bad my bloods are soon..


----------



## Dtownry (May 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha Yea the acne i got from deca and test was the worst. It got bad. That's when I realizedIit's not even worth it if i can't take my shirt off without looking like a scumbag with zitts all over my shoulders and back and chest.



Yea my back is ****ed with bacne tpp npp.


----------



## RJ (May 9, 2014)

the best cycle ive ever ran and the most i've ever felt like King Kong was 1g of test and 400mg Tren E a week. Gigantic, full, hard. Just big as ****. i saw a video of myself a few weeks back walking around the house back then and it looks uncomfortable. But i was big. mlp

Not sure at my age i could handle all that gear now. But i don't want to anyway. But it sure was fun when i was younger.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2014)

BB what kind of AI you running with that Test?

I may take this route come fall (bulking season) instead of a Test / Deca stack. 

For now, I'm on the Tren Train along with a modest bit of Test C (300 Mg Tren E / 250 Mg Test C).


----------



## Tren4Life (May 9, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> BB what kind of AI you running with that Test?
> 
> I may take this route come fall (bulking season) instead of a Test / Deca stack.
> 
> For now, I'm on the Tren Train along with a modest bit of Test C (300 Mg Tren E / 250 Mg Test C).




I'm on the other side of the train car from you ( 300 test, 250 tren ) for my cruise up to the next blast. 


I've been running GWP's stane and my e2 is 10 so it's working for my cruise. I ran 400 of mast during my last blast and it was 16 on a gram of test.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 9, 2014)

I was on a G a week (if you include 300mg TNE + 700mg TPP) for 10 weeks leading up to my meet. That was the highest test dosage I've ever run.

It's a sweet spot. I'm going to run a G of Cyp + TNE on my next blast. Test is best. I've become a believer of that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ya ill go see how bad my bloods are soon..



I offered before and still stands good my bro Bundy. You want bloods done contact me and I'll get your ass some bloods hahahaha.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 9, 2014)

My Test / Mast cycle was @ ~ 600 each - Ran outta Mast, ended up bumping test to 1gram for next 6-8 weeks until I got more

..honestly I liked Test / Mast both @ 600 better


----------



## jennerrator (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont believe me lol i swear thats the plan



not gonna happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  love you....lol


----------



## DF (May 9, 2014)

My last cycle was great until I got sick test/deca/mast/dbol 1.2g/800mg/400mg/50mg.  I loved running the high test.


----------



## DF (May 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> lol little over a month..I used to be very conservative but i just feel like i wanna juice my brains out now..after the summer i plan on a year long break from drugs



Drugs? we talking the rec kind?
If we are talking Da Juice I say what are you thinking? & why?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2014)

DF said:


> Drugs? we talking the rec kind?
> If we are talking Da Juice I say what are you thinking? & why?



dont worry, he ll be okay dad.  appreciate the concern.


----------



## Azog (May 9, 2014)

Which AI are you guys running and at what dose?


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 9, 2014)

So is the very high dose (1+) where most people are at nowadays?


----------



## shenky (May 9, 2014)

i've also considered a gram of T, and made a similar thread on reddit asking for experiences. I'm interested in how the gains are compared to deca or tren


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 9, 2014)

I'm considering a gram of test for my second run. With another oral. I might not throw in a new injectable just yet.


----------



## DF (May 9, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I'm considering a gram of test for my second run. With another oral. I might not throw in a new injectable just yet.



fronk you are too mean on your current cycle.  We can not allow you on 1g.  Stick to Tbol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2014)

DF said:


> fronk you are too mean on your current cycle.  We can not allow you on 1g.  Stick to Tbol



X2. Can you imagine how much of a bully he'd be on a gram of anything lol??


----------



## stonetag (May 9, 2014)

I've ran upwards of two g's a week with a mix of p, e , tne, the sides were out of control. The fact, that has been mentioned,  that the gear may have been low dosed so its hard to say the true amount of test in my system. I do know the sides were enough to knock it back to a gram. This seemed to be the body in harmony dose. The fact that my libido is strong without juice, and then throw a gram of test into the mix, fukin nothing that walks, crawls, or slithers across the face of the earth is safe, lol.


----------



## Determined (May 9, 2014)

Test is KING


----------



## Get Some (May 9, 2014)

THe older I get, the more I look to just test cycles with orals. Tren is magical, but I feel like such shit it's not worth it like it was earlier in my life. I ain't even that old yet but being around for this long you start to pick up on what's smart and you value overall health more as you start a family. Tren and deca are pretty much out of the question now unless I decide to go full on TRT at some point. I might throw in mast on a cutter, but low dose test and winny/var does the job on that as well. 

I could never run a gram of test because I respond so well on lower doses and get sides at higher ones. But for you I think a gram could do wonders based on your history. Just start it and go week to week monitoring your BP and sides. Make sure you eat enough food so that precious oil is not going to waste!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 9, 2014)

DF said:


> fronk you are too mean on your current cycle.  We can not allow you on 1g.  Stick to Tbol



Yall are never gonna let me live that down are you? Lol


----------



## ezy424 (May 9, 2014)

What's up bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

im using hg aromasin at 12.5 eod any nip itche and i up to ed..So far im very hungry and super horny i fukked the shit outta my girl to the point she couldnt take no more..Im liking this test only


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

ezy424 said:


> What's up bro



sup ezy bro..


----------



## NavyChief (May 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Test is King, favorite mix is Test Mast and Var or just Test and Mast.
> 
> I feel best on test I can eat, sleep train and feel great I start running a Deca, NPP or Tren I feel like total shit that effect my appetite and training.



Love the Mast as you know SFG,  I am running Test, Mast and Var right now ( hgh also of course ).

Bundy 1 gram is easy and not really that much for a good blast.  I typically run around 1 to 1.2 grams test C or E plus 700mg Test p per week as well as what ever else I am using for that blast.   Just done a short blast with Tren 700mg, Mast 400mg, Test E 1.2g, NPP 200mg and TNE 700mg weekly  as well as 4iu hgh daily.   I have run test as high as 3 grams weekly though..  I am happiest though at about 1.5 to 2 grams weekly of test.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

1.2 grams plus 100 tne pre workout 3 times per week is perfect for me. Only problem is my weight shoots up fast and its tuff to stay under 275.  Also with the weight I move at those doses I kinda need some nandrolone in there to keep the joints happy.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 10, 2014)

Highest I ran was 800... This run I started last week is a gram run so I am yet to have an opinion...  Pretty sure this will remain test only but I do have var deca and dbol here looking at me


----------



## event462 (May 10, 2014)

NavyChief said:


> Love the Mast as you know SFG,  I am running Test, Mast and Var right now ( hgh also of course ).
> 
> Bundy 1 gram is easy and not really that much for a good blast.  I typically run around 1 to 1.2 grams test C or E plus 700mg Test p per week as well as what ever else I am using for that blast.   Just done a short blast with Tren 700mg, Mast 400mg, Test E 1.2g, NPP 200mg and TNE 700mg weekly  as well as 4iu hgh daily.   I have run test as high as 3 grams weekly though..  I am happiest though at about 1.5 to 2 grams weekly of test.



Damn, that's seems like some large numbers! Did you have any type of mood swings?


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 10, 2014)

I feel like a golden god at 600. I have put on 45 solid pounds in about two years and luckily 600 still gives me more than enough.

I cant imagine going so high for mass when much less seems to work. Strength is different though.


----------



## AlphaD (May 10, 2014)

Bundy, i am on 800 now.....and once again a great thread ......another thread by you has me intrigued.....1 gram....hmmmm.  i feel awesome on 800 but what about 1 gram??


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

Get Some said:


> THe older I get, the more I look to just test cycles with orals. Tren is magical, but I feel like such shit it's not worth it like it was earlier in my life. I ain't even that old yet but being around for this long you start to pick up on what's smart and you value overall health more as you start a family. Tren and deca are pretty much out of the question now unless I decide to go full on TRT at some point. I might throw in mast on a cutter, but low dose test and winny/var does the job on that as well.
> 
> I could never run a gram of test because I respond so well on lower doses and get sides at higher ones. But for you I think a gram could do wonders based on your history. Just start it and go week to week monitoring your BP and sides. Make sure you eat enough food so that precious oil is not going to waste!



I guess I am old too. I don't think I will use tren again.  and after my first run with npp my recovery was shit. Now I am on trt so I don't mind the deca in there. 

Test and orals are great.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

i dont think 800mg will be to different from 1 g..I kinda feel the same on low test as i do high test..hoping for big gains


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

as u guys will run more compounds and get experience with aas..u will come to appreciate test only cycles


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

i dont get any sides from test which is great..tren made me look great and i will use it again...but holy shit bros does it wear u down in every way


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i dont get any sides from test which is great..tren made me look great and i will use it again...but holy shit bros does it wear u down in every way



You don't get any sides that you know about. People need to understand the importance of blood tests, they reveal what we can't feel or see. I hope you're right Bundy but without blood tests you just don't know.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You don't get any sides that you know about. People need to understand the importance of blood tests, they reveal what we can't feel or see. I hope you're right Bundy but without blood tests you just don't know.



i understand all of this but i live in a state that wont let me do it.i work all the time..it fukin sucks ..ill bet 90% of users dont get bloods done as much as they say..I understand the risks


----------



## losieloos (May 10, 2014)

This is a grown dogs game.


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> This is a grown dogs game.



Really? So where do you fit In?


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> This is a grown dogs game.



What are you meaning exactly? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shenky (May 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> around 800 mg if i remember correct..But it was with other compounds ..Im really liking how i feel on test only



how much are you on at the moment, and what are the gains like compared to other drugs you've tried?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

shenky said:


> how much are you on at the moment, and what are the gains like compared to other drugs you've tried?



my best gains came from dbol deca test then i recomped with tren..now im on a g of test i just started so ill have to tell u later about the gains..


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

loose was just jokin ..relax erreeebbbodddyyy


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

shenky said:


> how much are you on at the moment, and what are the gains like compared to other drugs you've tried?



my goal is 220 ripped to the brim..closest i came was 205..hard gainer ya alittle..but i like the muscular lean look..ill take 200 ripped over 290 sloppy anyday


----------



## goodfella (May 10, 2014)

Gram a week of galenika test-e 250 boyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Big Worm (May 11, 2014)

I was telling you about my test only experience a while back BB.  I like it. Ive been cruising for a while now, fixin to hit it hard here real soon.


----------



## SFGiants (May 11, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Gram a week of galenika test-e 250 boyyyyyyyyy!!!



I'd love to see bloods on those as I tested a whole crappy 609 on 300mg a week a few years back.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i understand all of this but i live in a state that wont let me do it.i work all the time..it fukin sucks ..ill bet 90% of users dont get bloods done as much as they say..I understand the risks



Bundy, please, don't let that stop you from doing bloods. So many unnecessary risks you'd be taking without doing bloods and I know you accept the risks but for ~$70 why would you? Get up here to me and I'll sign you up for bloods myself and use my own personal info to get you setup. Fukk, I'll meet you at the train station and drive you personally brother. How can you say no to that?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Bundy, please, don't let that stop you from doing bloods. So many unnecessary risks you'd be taking without doing bloods and I know you accept the risks but for ~$70 why would you? Get up here to me and I'll sign you up for bloods myself and use my own personal info to get you setup. Fukk, I'll meet you at the train station and drive you personally brother. How can you say no to that?



Plus the reach-around....how can you say no to that? 

And remember when Doc asks you "Does this rag smell like chloroform?" you should inhale deeply so as to provide the most accurate response.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Plus the reach-around....how can you say no to that?
> 
> And remember when Doc asks you "Does this rag smell like chloroform?" you should inhale deeply so as to provide the most accurate response.



This comment may have sold Bumdy on coming up hahaha


----------



## schultz1 (May 13, 2014)

I am a test only guy now as well....today. I have some mast and var stocked for a rainy day. As far as a gram a week I dont know. A bkast for me is half that amount.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 14, 2014)

I frequented a G a week years ago. First time around was in college sr. Year. hit 260 and was repping 405 on bench. 
May give it a go here coming up this fall again!!
From parusing the threads here, it opened my eyes to the labs. I had never done those before and I'm curious as to what happens w/ them when I go back on. I've been "off" for over a year and got on TRT back in Nov. I'm thinking my next run is gonna be good!!


----------

